# Tulah IPO Obedience video, 24 weeks old (Mal)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Working on building more on the exercises that we have. I don't have any of her motion exercises in this video, but they're coming along well too. Tracking is super, and we still haven't done too much protection since her teeth just came in. 

I think she's looking good!

https://vimeo.com/92291263


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice, so refreshing to SEE video of good training in a world where majority has resorted to just verbal/subjective explanations of how good the dog is


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great work as usual! Thanks for posting your videos, nice to be able to reference them.


----------

